# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Gloria descarta que haya incrementado importación de leche en polvo en perjuicio de ganaderos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Afirma que mayor parte de este insumo se ha destinado para exportación.*  *Lima, feb. 27 (ANDINA).-* La empresa Gloria descartó hoy que esté importando leche en polvo y dejando de comprar a los ganaderos, y aseguró que sólo destina un mínimo porcentaje de este insumo para la producción de leche evaporada en el mercado nacional.  
En un comunicado emitido hoy, sin embargo no precisó cuál es el porcentaje de leche en polvo que utiliza para estandarizar la composición de sus productos para el mercado local. 
Sólo precisó que gran parte de la leche en polvo importada es destinada para la exportación, lo que ha permitido que Perú se posicione en el mercado internacional con su leche evaporada. 
Dijo que en el año 2002 comenzó exportando 2,000 toneladas métricas (TM) y hoy exporta 57,000 TM a más de 40 países. 
Según Gloria, las 54,000 TM de leche evaporada exportadas equivalen a 14,000 TM de leche en polvo. 
También dijo que es falso que esté prohibido fabricar para el mercado interno leche evaporada con leche en polvo, ya que según las Normas del Codex, que son de uso universal, las materias primas para fabricar leche evaporada son: leche (entiéndase fresca) y leches en polvo, nata (crema) y natas (cremas en polvo), y productos a base de grasa de leche. 
Agregó que estas Normas del Codex tienen su versión nacional publicada por el Instituto Nacional de Defensa de la Competencia y de la Protección de la Propiedad Intelectual (Indecopi).  
“¿De dónde sacan los ganaderos peruanos que en el resto del mundo está prohibido hacer leche evaporada a partir de leche en polvo?”, indicó Gloria. 
Además, descartó que esté importando leche de Corea y de China pues, según el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa), no existen requisitos para importación de leche y productos lácteos de estos países ya que a la fecha no se encuentra armonizado el protocolo sanitario para su importación.  
Finalmente, consideró que actualmente la leche evaporada es rotulada adecuadamente, en cumplimiento de normas de rotulado de los alimentos publicadas por el Indecopi. 
“¿Estaría permitiendo el Indecopi durante tantos años que los productos lácteos no estén correctamente etiquetados, engañando al consumidor? Si persiste la duda, corresponde a dicha entidad pronunciarse en el tema”, afirmó la empresa.Temas similares: Incremento de consumo de derivados lácteos impulsa importación de leche en polvo, afirma Minag Senasa descarta que gripe porcina se haya presentado en el Perú Senasa descarta que imponga obstáculos a importación de harina y aceites vegetales Minag: Mayor regulación a importación de leche en polvo para beneficiar a ganaderos Mayor regulación a importación de leche en polvo para beneficiar a ganaderos

----------

